# I finally got my Fundle!



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so excited, when i woke up today my carrier was waiting at the front door. this is the BEST carrier i have ever bought! i took som epics for you all to see it. its the fundle sling carrier  i def recommend it


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is so cool! I can't believe they can both fit in it


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i know! i LOVE LOVE LOVE it! rocky really does too  i love that its hands free too


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

i didnt realise two was in there till i saw the next set of pics,bless them, its looks nice and snug.is it made for two dogs?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

it is made for under 11 lbs i think, but they both fit in it. it comes in a bigger size i think, but this ones bigger than it looks. i will take some more pics of it so you all can see how big it is and how it looks on


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

cool sounds good :]


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is sooooooo cute!! You are going to attract so much attention with those two cuties in there!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

btw, where'd you get it from?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

love the pic of them both, super cute!!

where did u get it from?...and how much did it cost? (if u dont mind me asking)


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

so so sweet - Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

so cute! i love it! it looks like a perfect size. they're such good models


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

That's awesome! I should look into getting one, cause I'm so tired of having to make sure Yoshi's carrier doesn't fall off my shoulder..

They look so sweet in there all cuddled up!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Courtney said:


> btw, where'd you get it from?


heres the link i got it from. this place is the only place that has them in the US, this carrier is popular in Korea, its made there. 

heres the link to see more pics and all the varieties...
www.fundle.co.kr

heres where i got it...(they have other patterns too just email them, when i ordered mine they also had a white one with pink flowers, but i have boys )
http://www.manhattanpup.com/dept.asp?dept_id=04

they also have them at
www.petlondon.net but they are A LOT more expensive


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

awww thats so sweet!!! nice colour too....ive got the plain black one!! there great i'll post a pic of peanut in it!! - i know what u mean its so great to be hands free with them!! - id def reccomend them too!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oh im glad you posted pics....i really love this carrier as soon as i put them in they start falling asleep  peanut looks like a cutie. i am uploading some pics now


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ok heres some more pics...

this is the zipper that covers the top









this is me hold it, sorry its blurry but you can at least get an idea of how big it is...

































heres oscar in it...lots of room!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That looks so practical! I love how it looks  I'm going to order one as well and copy you!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

hehe you should get one they are great!  :thumbleft:


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Your pups look so cute and snuggly in there!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Finally_Dylan (May 18, 2006)

They look really cute in there!  

I am thinking about getting Dylan one, is there a clip in there to attach to his harness so he doesn't fall out?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks  yes theres a clip to attatch to their harness/collar. its a very well made carrier, and much easier to lug around than a bag


----------



## Finally_Dylan (May 18, 2006)

Thanks  Im gonna buy him one! 
I've now got to decide which colour to get!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ooooooooo you got it woohooo I'm glad you like it  I couldnt cope without mine now Zero loves it and I feel so much safer taking the boys out in the fundle rather than any other carrier.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah sarah i was super excited when i got it...thanks for telling me how great they are bc i LOVE it. both of mine like it alot too, which is wierd for rocky bc he likes to walk more than oscar does


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

my mum and sis were kind enough to help me take some photos of the boys in their fundle 

my mum with Zero


















my sis with the boys and their fundle


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awwwww sooo cute! i LOVE your boys


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

So cute!
I think Gizmo would attempt to jump out however..


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, Lola definitely would even w/ the harness....I have to have something that keeps her in there, but ventilated....she's such a ham though....she likes for everyone to see her...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

theres a zipper cover that closes it in...so they cant jump out.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

That looks great. I think I will get one. Roxy loves to walk everywere but Jaxson is not so much into walking. He feels more comfortable in the carrier. That looks great for him. How much do your boys weigh? Would you be able to go out with them both in it and have them be comfortable? Roxy is 3 lbs and Jaxson is almost that but he is only 5 months old so has lots of growing to do still. Think it would be ok for the 2 of them?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

they will be fine rocky weighs 6.9lbs and oscar weighs 3lbs and i can carry them both. its alot easier to carry them both in the sling rather than a bag


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, sooo cute :love5:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh my gosh! THat's a korean product. I went to the fundle website and everything was written in korean! Haha. Koreans come up with some of the cutest stuff for pets I tell you. I have a friend who just went to Korea to visit...maybe I can ask him to get me one. hehe. Thanks for sharing info. about this product! =)


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Tiffany. I think I will try to order it from the website you posted. I hope they will ship to Canada.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh darn they only ship to the US.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that's really nice!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

roxygirl maybe try to email them and ask if you pay the shipping cost would they do it. its worth the try if you really want it!  

thanks everyone else


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks awesome and the boys look so cute in it! :love5:


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I just emailed them. You must be able to because I found this on the website:

For international orders, shipping cost will vary by delivery location. Please email us [email protected] to obtain estimated shipping costs for international orders. Once we obtain the estimated costs we will contact you by email for your approval before we ship an item. Items marked as "special order" may take up to 2 to 3 weeks or more for delivery. Special orders are typically larger items like furniture or custom made products.

I guess you just can not order it from the shopping cart page. I love the yellow pokadot one but seeing as I have a boy and it will mainly be for him I don't think that would be the one to get.


----------



## CalypsoMommy (Jun 15, 2006)

I love this idea. I have a faux croc carrier but Calypso gets so overheated in it that I have to leave her home most of the time  I might have to check into this! Thanks!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

They're BOTH a lot smaller than I imagined them....but I guess all the chis I've seen pics of then met have been. 

I love the carrier, and I love the first pic of Rocky chewing on the corner!! I know he's being silly, but it is SOOOOOOO cute!! I want to kiss him! LOL!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

haha yeah rockys not big at all....and oscars even smaller  i guess its hard to tell in pics  im glad everyone likes the carrier


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

how come the manhattanpup link doesn't work?? i would like to get one shipped to canada.... where else should I try?


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

did anyone find out whether they ship to other countries besides the US? I can't open the website


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

This thread is from July 2006 so it's possible they have a different website now...maybe you could do a google search and find another website that sells these Fundle carriers ???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I can not see these pictures to say my life?? I am not sure why but can you pm me with the pic of both of your chis in the fundle?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> I can not see these pictures to say my life?? I am not sure why but can you pm me with the pic of both of your chis in the fundle?


The original post is over a year old 
And I believe Tiffany is no longer a member here.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks! I am interested in getting a fundle so I was curious about the pictures


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Hiya i got Pebbles one from caninewardrobe.co.uk i got the hot pink spotty one! Its amazing i even use it as a car seat she loves it!


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

yaaa i know the post is old... but i'm still in search of a fundle.

caninewardrobe has it i noticed... but they dun have that many colours. anyways, thanks for the info. i was wondering if there are any other websites.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Pet London have about 6 different styles - they didnt have the pink spotty one that i wanted though.


----------

